# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Rozbieżność danych na recepcie, a na zleceniu na okulary z salonu?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, po ponownej wizycie u okulisty (od pierwszej minęły 3 lata) moja wada wzroku z +0,5 zmniejszyła się do +0,25 (mam astygmatyzm. Lekarz sam się zdziwił. Zajrzałam więc do starej recepty na okulary:
DAL- sfera: 0,5 cylinder: +0,5 (oko lewe i prawe), oś: P-90 stopni  L-30 stopni

Natomiast na zleceniu na okulary z salonu optycznego, które zostało przypięte do paragonu jest tak:
Soczewka P: jednoogniskowa clearview comfort  +0,00  -0,50  180
Soczekwa L: jednoogniskowa clearview comfort  +0,00  -0,50  120

Czy to jest pomyłka pracownika salonu, czy po prostu tak właściwie odczytuje się receptę i na zleceniu zapis jest inny?
Bardzo proszę o pomoc i w miarę szybką odpowiedź,
z góry dziękuję.

----------

